# Need help with Magic ISO (UIF to ISO)



## broadwayblue (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a UIF file and would like to burn an ISO CD. But I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do this with Magic ISO. I've tried several times, and several different ways, but I keep ending up with coasters. Am I supposed to convert the UIF to an ISO file and then burn it...or extract all the files and then burn them? I can't seem to figure it out. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Magic burns UIF images directly. If it won't work, maybe another burning app is interfering. Convert it to ISO and try burning with something else.


----------



## broadwayblue (Aug 21, 2007)

Just so I understand, are you saying that all I need to do is place the UIF file into the Magic window and select burn? No extracting, converting, saving, or any other steps? Thanks.


----------



## broadwayblue (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I clicked on the burn icon "Burn the current CD/DVD image without saving" and it burned something. Unfortunately the file that was burned looks to be no larger than 25 or 50mb (the burned section of the disc is only a quarter of an inch) and the original file is 650mb. Another coaster for the pile.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To burn an image--> Tools > Burn CD/DVD with ISO... and then choose the UIF file you have as an image. If you just drop it in the window, it will just burn the file to the CD, but it won't be as an image so it will not be just like the original CD.


----------

